# Mr. Robot - eps1.9zer0-daY.avi



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The season finale of Mr. Robot was postponed until next Wednesday, 9/2.

Double-check your OnePass to make sure next Wednesday's airing is marked to record. Mine wasn't.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The final episode that was to air on 8/26 was scheduled for 1 hr 14 min (10:01pm - 11:15pm Pacific)

The final episode on TiVo (Zap2It) is currently only scheduled for 1 Hr (10:00pm - 11:00pm Pacific), so it would be wise to pad by over 15 min now, or keep checking daily to see if gets updated.

TVGuide shows 1 Hr 15 min


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

On DirecTV, it was in the guide, and was NOT set to record. It was also one hour long, so I added the pad.

I'll check TiVo tomorrow, and see how it handled it.

I really thought DirecTV did a better job of handling this type of issue. I recall in the past where they've done something to make their DVRs record a "second" showing of an episode like this. Not this time. At least not by Sunday night.

Thanks for the reminder! :up:


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr. Robot: S01E10 - eps1.9zer0-daY.avi has a new FAD which has changed to 9/2

http://tvschedule.zap2it.com/tv/mr-robot/episode-guide/EP02164264?aid=tvschedule


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

My guide never updated (or my local carrier never acknowledged it) so I've had to manually pad for tonight's finale to get the full 75-minute broadcast.

I read somewhere that USA will air the episode four times tonight, at 10:00pm / 11:15 / 12:30am etc. which is not what I see on my current guide (Comcast Santa Clara)


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Uverse knows it's 1:15


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my guide shows the correct episode length, and automatically scheduled tonight's airing.


----------

